# Badlands 2200 (2015 Model)



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Selling my extra pack because I found one that fits me better. Used to pack out two deer this year and then washed and hung to dry.

Here's the link to the KSL add: https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/42220853?cat=225&lpid=&ad_cid=2

$10 off to a forum member.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

This has sold.


----------

